# Tyranids are disappearing



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

The codex is going away in a few weeks and the battleforce is no longer available... make that as you will...

IMO it mean the new codex is right around the corner...

PS buy gaunts!!! :wink:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Wutt?? How could you possiblely know the codex is disappearing?

Edit: I just checked the online store and the battleforce is still there.....what are you smoking?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL, even if they are disapearing it means nothing except they are on the burner somewhere or other- SW's battleforce and codex have been off the shelves for OVER a year... still havent got the new dex yet (6 weeks to go.. yay).
If the nids are on the same schedule we're looking at december 2010 for a new dex :'(


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nids will be febuary release


----------



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Wutt?? How could you possiblely know the codex is disappearing?
> 
> Edit: I just checked the online store and the battleforce is still there.....what are you smoking?


OK try too order one from them (Also read the availability note...)... then come back...


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

drummerholt1234 said:


> OK try too order one from them (Also read the availability note...)... then come back...


Yeah, they aren't available on the US store, but the UK store still has them up for sale, surely it would be a global unavailability if the new codex was coming anytime soon.

Bits and Kits - I'm guessing you mean next February? Not just a February in the near distant future. Should be a nice update for them, even if all the older armies are still waiting for their time to come.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> nids will be febuary release


I was _reasonably_ sure it was March, although I could have misremembered, it would have been rude to take notes while the guy was still spilling the beans...I wrote all my info down at a Pizza Hut as I awaited my Pasta.

Also, I gleaned a lot more about Necrons than Gaunt Swarms....sorry, I mean, Tyranids.

EDIT: Yes, March 2010.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought as much, but thanks for confirming, TKE!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Wonderful so 3rd ed armies shoved back again, GW has lost alot of respect from me at the moment due to this. They still have 2 very specialist armies awaiting a revamp Nids are only being done to hopefully bounce off space hulk buyers


----------



## pentekont (May 3, 2009)

It's a pure business decision, not enough revenue in DE/Necrons so they don't want to waste resources on them. How many player will actually start playing the DE when the new Codex is out? 5%? 

It's a shame because the 50% of the games now are IG vs SM or SM vs SM...


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I play IG and you're right, i've played 4 games with my IG, IG vs TAU IG vs Orks IG&SM vs Orks&SM IG&SM vs CSM, and most of the players have sm armies, and many also have IG, so they need to come up with new shiny things for DE and necron, so players will play them as well(so far seen none with DE and necron army"s)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn you GW
The reason I didn't start a DE army is because the guys at my GW store said they were going to get a new codex in the next year
That was in 2006
So I'm pissed but I guess this is GW just trying to get more revenue for space hulk
To be honest until black reach and the new ork codex i never saw ork armies... now there are loads of them... so I definitely think new codexes will revive the flagging DE and necron popularity.
I'll be getting DE for sure


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

indeed.....orks ARE everywhere........well, thats not so bad, they aren't as good as many people say


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> Wonderful so 3rd ed armies shoved back again, GW has lost alot of respect from me at the moment due to this. They still have 2 very specialist armies awaiting a revamp Nids are only being done to hopefully bounce off space hulk buyers





pentekont said:


> It's a pure business decision, not enough revenue in DE/Necrons so they don't want to waste resources on them. How many player will actually start playing the DE when the new Codex is out? 5%?
> 
> It's a shame because the 50% of the games now are IG vs SM or SM vs SM...





deathbringer said:


> Damn you GW
> The reason I didn't start a DE army is because the guys at my GW store said they were going to get a new codex in the next year
> That was in 2006
> So I'm pissed but I guess this is GW just trying to get more revenue for space hulk
> ...



I find myself in agreement with all of the above, and it's a real shame where the Dark Eldar are concerned, as the age of their models is the one thing that's put me off doing a Dark Eldar army. Unfortunately GW are a business, and consequently their products are developed on the basis of what sells. The new GW in Wigan was the first place i'd ever seen Dark Eldar models (boxed though, not on display), though I have seen a game involving Necrons.

As I see it the only way these two races are going to be updated any time soon (i.e in the next five years) is if their fans can boost their popularity to the point where it is in GW's interests to bring out new codices.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I know not many play Dark Eldar but how many people in this hobby when a new codex comes out buys it and a small force, answer: many people do, when DE/Nec/WH/DH get revamped I believe it will be back to 3rd ed days where there is a variety of races played and not just 4/5 major ones which in this case is SM, IG, Eldar, CSM, Orks at the moment. I mean look how many people play Lizardmen in WHFB now aswell as play Dark Elves Lizardmen were rarely seen before they got a revamp now they are everywhere


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

It's true that DE and Necrons are rare, but i still have a friends playing necrons, played a Planetstrike game VS a Grey Knight 2 weeks ago and even played against a DE tournament player once in my life (my army was wiped out of the table on turn 4). It would be cool that they have new codexes, as a lot of people will play them (necrons are easy for begginners, and DE will be fine for people who want competitive armys but even more fragile than Eldars)

Back on the topic, I dont think the Nid's 'dex would disapear months before it's new release, and even before GW gived any clues on a new Nid dex in Games Days or on his website/newsletter. Maybe they are just out of stocks, and will restock soon....


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

GAH!!!!!!

Again, as I have previously posted, here and on my Blog, Necrons are also due to be released next year. Dark Eldar are approximately early 2011, because their Codex "wasn't powerful enough". From what I've heard it was plenty good, so obviously the plan is to make them everyone's new favourite when they come out...like they wanted to do last time.

Dies Irae: Indeed it would, as that's what happened with IG and Space Wolves. They stopped printing Wolf Dexes about 16 months ago, and were just running down the stock.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Lets just hope the new codex doesn't let you field four bio-titans... I mean superkit carnifexes for under a thousand points.

EDIT:
DE "not powerful enough"? I've seen so many people completely obliterated by good DE players its not funny.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

GW write a codex that is not one of the main 5 armys? I will believe it when I see it.

Lets face it, DE, Necrons, Daemon Hunter and Witch Hunters are never going to see a new codex for a very very very long time. Gw would rather continue to pump out new books and models for armys that are on the shelf rather then ones that are not.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The new DE were apparently powerful enough to literally rape JetLock Council lists, but that was adjudged too weak by Store Managers, and the Dex was returned to the Design Team for a complete overhaul. Bear in mind Dexes are written a year+ before release, which is sometimes where problems come in.

Of course, sometimes they add things after the playtesting is done *cough Vendetta cough* and kinda screw up points values...sometimes on purpose.

JokerGod, If the Necron Codex isn't out next year then it's becasue there's no money in doing it then, which means the economy has totally collapsed, or GW has.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I've always played with the thought of getting a Dark Eldar army, but *A,* their models are old *B,* their codex is old *C,* they're a specialist army that can't bear the player's ignorance at all, unlike SM and CSM that survive all but the dumbest players. "C" is something I can do something about, but "A" and "B" are GW's job.

"Resources"? Bullshit. They can do anything they want to, especially with all that money they have. Or just tell their playtesters and designers to actually work. Lock them up in a room for a month or two and I bet they'll have all the 5th edition codices up and ready. They don't have to come up with something completely new, just tweak the stuff that exists and maybe toss in a new unit or two (thinking of Necrons here mainly). Think of how long it takes to come up with a theory thats worth playtesting (lets assume they're people worth their money), test it (this part should be the most time-consuming, since you'll have to test playability from small 500 points matches to 3000 point battles), take notes of what was wrong, fix it, playtest it and repeat the previous steps untill the codex is done. I might sound harsh but I just can't put up with people who don't take their jobs seriously, especially with all the responsibility involved in being a game designer.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> nids will be febuary release





TheKingElessar said:


> I was _reasonably_ sure it was March...
> EDIT: Yes, March 2010.


Space Wolfs are out October and them Ratarsed ones(Skavens) are out November. December is never creamed with big realeases since Xmas is more then enough work, and January is a general "low cash month" aka no use spitting out new armies now. Early February generally provides a new army release(like Lizards this year), folks have gotten cash again after the Xmas hysteria and GW want to bring their customers back. Either this will be a Fantasy release(Beasts or TK seems to be the two hottest rumours) or them 'Nidz would go here:good:
Wonder if they will make a "double month release" next year again, just like SW in Oct and Skavens in Nov, next Feb and March:dunno: There has been loose rumours that there are some completely finished Armybooks/Codexes at the current, and there are more then enough candidates for armies that would need an overhauling:read:

*Sorry for trailing out of topic here, but since all new rumours that aint about DEs leads to whine incarnate I cant resist...*
About the DE: Let them take their time. Do any of you DE-gief-codax-noew-whiners remember the WEs from 5th ed WHFB(oh and lets not even talk about Chaos Dwarfs _who still havent gotten a codex since 5th ed Fantasy_:nono? DEs are in exactly the same shape. _Everything_ needs to be redone, aka they start from 0 again, just like they did on the WEs, and if they are to do that properly that will take time! It took a _long_ time before they(WE, some odd 10 years-ish) got their current Armybook, but when they did it was a well written book, with *good background*, a well *playtested armylist* and *neat looking models*:good:
I bet GW could skip one of those 3 details and toss out something half-assed but honestly, wouldnt that just be a let-down?

Im not defending the fact that it has taken ages for GW to make a DE Codex, Im simply saying that it is better to give them the time they think they need so they can make it properly. Would you like to get another army of Gary Morley sculpted models with panic written rules?
Im also tired of always reading whining about DEs in every rumour thread:alcoholic:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I've always played with the thought of getting a Dark Eldar army, but *A,* their models are old *B,* their codex is old *C,* they're a specialist army that can't bear the player's ignorance at all, unlike SM and CSM that survive all but the dumbest players. "C" is something I can do something about, but "A" and "B" are GW's job.
> 
> "Resources"? Bullshit. They can do anything they want to, especially with all that money they have. Or just tell their playtesters and designers to actually work. Lock them up in a room for a month or two and I bet they'll have all the 5th edition codices up and ready. They don't have to come up with something completely new, just tweak the stuff that exists and maybe toss in a new unit or two (thinking of Necrons here mainly). Think of how long it takes to come up with a theory thats worth playtesting (lets assume they're people worth their money), test it (this part should be the most time-consuming, since you'll have to test playability from small 500 points matches to 3000 point battles), take notes of what was wrong, fix it, playtest it and repeat the previous steps untill the codex is done. I might sound harsh but I just can't put up with people who don't take their jobs seriously, especially with all the responsibility involved in being a game designer.


I feel that's a bit harsh, they have 3 games to do, between a handful of people. They also often struggle with a need to balance lists with a need to sell certain models - economic concerns are more important than game issues. GW also don't have very much money, due to mismanagement over the past decade+.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

However, my local game store started being able to direct order DE stuff from the catalog. I'm not sure if that means (a) the models are not being redone for some time, and they've started making the old moulds again, or (b) the Codex is more imminent, and they're trying to get some people buying the models to get the army kickstarted before release. I'm hoping (B) but fearing (A)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it more likely they're trying to clear the backlog.

I can't see them bothering to dig out the moulds.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm hoping the "clearing out" means new stock is coming soon. But i'm an optimist.


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

that sucks, i hope they dont go the way of the squats. i was planning on collecting them.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, they'll be coming out, they're not doing a Squat-Thrust. Sigh.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I would be happy with plastic necron kits, let alone a codex!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

although its sad down here l cant order anymore ninds as well so it dose seem like an update for them which means my guys might get better YEY.
as for DE they relly need a new codex to blance the army (l dont like 27 inc charge range) l have had / done SM, eldar, ninds, IG and WH. for now l only play with my IG and WH because even with the old codex its still very good :victory:. were l lose alot of times with my ninds (l dont going shooting spam) as long as they foucus more on CqC and less on shooting l will be happy


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I've played DE for so long now it's not funny well since they came out so that's the longest you could play them. Anyway I've read the codex through and through and I could rewrite it and have with my own additions to the rules and then fine tuned them to be balanced but over powered, when you get to know a codex of any race it's easy to come up with tweaked rules in which case I beileve the DE only need and point chnages to compensate these. I know GW are putting more into SC's though and so that's were the major balancing or army plays comes from these days, going from the old where the SC's were just an uber unit to choose for certain point levels of games


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

good idea blue
Wargear aside some of there men need a huge nurf (warrir with 2 BL and transport thats fast, open top with a BL and cost a bit more then a rino)
and some need a huge buff (HS needs a redo)
and some just need a bit of chage (elites like witchs get poisn or somthing like that) but if you do a list post it up 
and as for ninds make the VC able to pen a tank relly it needs it.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Praxiss said:


> I would be happy with plastic necron kits, let alone a codex!


Plastic Flayed Ones, for example? :wink:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Um. *checks thread title* ... Nids then?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I don't see how they can be disappearing, I bought 2 Nid Battle Force boxes from a GW store today. They don't seem to be running out.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah our GW here aren't running out. If anything GW may be wanting some more stock as Space Hulk may boost the sales of Nids, but who knows. Many models become direct order I mean I can't certain CSm pieces or DE pieces on the shelf or certain WH/DH pieces at my GW they've been gone for years, it's just become direct order from store or online.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> Um. *checks thread title* ... Nids then?


This is sadly what always happens unless the rumour is about DE:scare:



darklove said:


> I don't see how they can be disappearing, I bought 2 Nid Battle Force boxes from a GW store today. They don't seem to be running out.


OP lives in USA. They might have very different stock levels there. And if its true that they are out Feb(which I believe might be very true) they most likely want to thin out the stock, and thus they stop making battle forces for them:wink:

Battleforces is not a bargain for GW since they would earn more cash by selling all units by themselves. Getting rid of them, in favour of new ones next spring seems like a natural step to me!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I do know that GW are remaking the battle forces so that they all give the same saving, at the moment there are some that give away a lot more.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

You do still save around $50 over here in Aus and it does come with practically all the units an army will use in nids bar the Hive Tyrant - buy 3 Battle forces and you'll have 24 stealers, 3 carnifexes, 24 gaunts, 24 hormagaunts and 9 warriors so it's not all bad


----------



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

Well in the US they are disappearing...


----------

